# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ ریاضیات > پرسش و پاسخ حسابان >  تست دیفرانسیل

## dear sara

سلام بچه ها واسه ویرایش جدید دیفرانسیل هیچ کتاب تستی نیومده؟

----------


## Sajad TbT

گویــا گـــاج اومده ! ولی آخه اگه اومده بود هزار بار تو تلویزیون میگفت  :Yahoo (94):  !!

----------


## dear sara

از هر جا میپرسم میگن نیومده.چرا هیچکی ب فکر ما نیست اخه!

----------


## hhossein21

گاج حدود 2 تا سه هفته پیش دیفرانسیل جدیدش رو زد...
داخل کتابفروشی دیدمش همه مقدمش هم که خوندم گفته بود که همه تغییرات رو اعمال نموده...
مورد هاش رو هم ذکر کرده بود که الان زیاد یادم نیست
مثلن یه علامت های جدید فصل2 اضاف شده 
فصل 0 به عنوان یه یاد آوری از سال گذشته اضاف شده سری حذف شده سیگما رفته اول انتگرال و...
ولی چون من رمزینه می خواستم نخریدمش...
راستی این دیفرانسیل گاج سفید یا میکرو طبقه بندی نیست
یه جورایی ترکیب گاج سفیده و میکرو طبقه بندی...
سبز باشید
 :22:

----------


## faezeh

کتاب تست دیفرانسیل اومده کتاب جدیدیه از یه انتشارات نا آشنا دوستم گرفته بود حجمش زیاد بود تازه ریاضیات پایه رو هم داشت قیمتشم 18000 تومن بود

----------


## hhossein21

سلام دوستان...
انتشارات خیلی سبز تا آخر همین هفته کتاب دیفرانسیل رو انتشار میده و قبل از آبان فکر کنم به دست فروشگاه ها برسه....
اکثر انتشارات هم دیفرانسیلشون الان وارد بازار شده....

----------


## Sajad TbT

این دیفرانسیل جدید هم شده دردسر واسه ما ، من کاملا سردرگم هستم ! 
یه کتاب خوب واسش نیومده ، کتاب هایی هم که از پارسال دارم با متن کتاب جدید که مقایسه میکنم ، تفاوت زیادی دارن !!
مثلا لم ارشمیدس از فصل 1 حذف شده ! سری و سیگما از فصل 2 ! 
مشاوران و دوستان راهنمایی کنید !! کتاب خوب میخوام  ):

----------


## dear sara

من مبتکران گرفتم عالیه البته فقط تهران اومده ولی میتونین زنگ بزنید واستون ارسال کنن

----------


## hhossein21

دیفرانسیل قبلی که برا امسال اصلن مناسب نیست...
من مبتکران رو ندیدم تا حالا...
ولی پارسال رمزینه خیلی خوب بود به نظر من...

----------


## Sajad TbT

> من مبتکران گرفتم عالیه البته فقط تهران اومده ولی میتونین زنگ بزنید واستون ارسال کنن


حجمش معقول هست سارا خانم ؟!





> دیفرانسیل قبلی که برا امسال اصلن مناسب نیست...
> من مبتکران رو ندیدم تا حالا...
> ولی پارسال رمزینه خیلی خوب بود به نظر من...


مرســی از راهنماییت حسین جان ! رمزینه اومد ؟! ویرایش 91 ؟!

----------


## hhossein21

> مرســی از راهنماییت حسین جان ! رمزینه اومد ؟! ویرایش 91 ؟!


خواهش میکنم...
رمزینه احتمالن تا آخر این ماه یعنی حدود یه هفته دیگه بشه داخل کتابفروشی ها گیرش آورد ویرایش 91
(با دفترشون تماس گرفتن گفتن که تا پایان این هفته زیر چاپ میره ... دیگه چن روزی هم طول میکشه بیاد به دست کتابفروشی ها برسه...)
 :22: 
سبز باشی

----------


## Sajad TbT

دیروز رفتم کتاب فروشی این کتاب ها اومده بود !
گاج نقره ای >>> دو جلد >>> تست زیاد داشت ، درسنامه هاش مثل قبل بود ! تست های تالیفی زیاد داشت
خیلی سبز >>> یک جلد >>> به نظر خوب میومد ! درسنامه های خوبی هم داشت
مبتکران >>> یک جلد >>> کمتر 300 صفحه بود ، مثل مبتکران های قدیم هم نبود به نظرم !
اندیشه فائق >>> یک جلد >>> داخلشو ندیدم !
خوش خوان >>> یک جلد >>> فروشنده نیورد ببینم !
نشر الگو >>> دو جلد >>>خوف بود یه نمه !
رمزینه هنوز نیومده بود ، شمارمو دادم به طرف گقتم تا اومد اس ام اس بزنه ! اومد خبرتون میکنم ...

----------


## dear sara

حجمش زیاد نیست هر قسمت درسو توضیح داده بعدشم تستاشو گذاشته.تستای قشنگی داره

----------


## sharan

منم کتاب خیلی سبزشو دارم چاپ 91 حجمشم تقریبا زیاده کتاب خوبیه

----------


## kaveh1899

سلام دوستان.به نظرتون کتاب دیفرانسیل اندیشه فائق بهتره یا رمزینه؟
واسه حسابانم لطفا یه کتاب خوب معرفی کنید.یه منبع قوی میخوام.چون نه جزوه قوی دارم نه پایه قوی

----------


## Sajad TbT

> سلام دوستان.به نظرتون کتاب دیفرانسیل اندیشه فائق بهتره یا رمزینه؟
> واسه حسابانم لطفا یه کتاب خوب معرفی کنید.یه منبع قوی میخوام.چون نه جزوه قوی دارم نه پایه قوی


رمزینه که نیومده ورژن 91 ، ولی محمد مهربان مولف رمزینه پارسال کتابشو رو منتشر کرده از انتشارات تخته سیاه !
فک کنم همین تخته سیاه 91 (محمدمهربان) کتاب خوبی باشه !
در مورد حسابان هم گــاج میکرو کتاب خوبی هست ...
راســـتی عشـــق است ، گــــوتـزه ...

----------

